# Working Trials info



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

For anyone interested in finding out more of what Working Trials is all about visit our page.
https://dogfriendlytraining.wordpress.com/working-trials/


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I enjoyed reading your website


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogloverlou said:


> I enjoyed reading your website


Thank you, we've had our old one for 15 years and it's time for an updated, easier to manage one.


----------

